# citalopram - Celexa



## Mosey (Jun 23, 2001)

I have been prescribed citalopram (celexa) 20mg for depression. I am also taking nortriptyline for pain (fibromyalgia). is there anybody on citalopram and can they tell me how they are doing on it?ThanksMo


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

it's one of the few that seem to work with IBS-C.tom


----------



## brandilynn (Jul 6, 2003)

I have been on Celexa for just over two weeks now and it is not seeming to work at so far. However I have IBS-D.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

It took about 4 weeks or so for the Celexa I was on to work for me..hang in there.


----------

